

Building an app / company inspired by an old university project - shinra

In my final year of university I had to do a group project with three other students. This group was allocated by the tutors and we were supposed to meet up prior to the first workshop to discuss project ideas and then pitch them to the rest of the class. Due to life commitments we didn&#x27;t have this meeting and one of the members failed to turn up. I was able to quickly come up with an idea that I had thought about before and wing it with the other two (they listened to what I said and then just pitched in).
======
andycav
So...?

------
davidsmith8900
\- Shinra, do you need help or something?

